# Defeated In No Battles - Table Map?



## Sigurd (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there a copy of the table map from the tower  in "Indomitable Fire", act 2 Defeated in No Battles?

The description reads:


> On the table next to the holy symbol is a large wooden map of the village beyond the bridge, with small carved figures placed amid miniature buildings to represent possible ways to defend the town.





> ...the heroes can use the map and the journal to plan their exploration of the village.




I'm guessing this is the map from the maps handouts on page 4.


Sigurd


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 23, 2007)

I only got maps for prominent combat encounters, or if they were necessary to show off the general region. It's not really necessary to see what the map of the area looks like, and when it came to budgeting, I was more concerned about other areas. You should just be able to tell the players that the map shows what areas might be of interest, so they can know there are things to explore. I wish I had been able to get more maps, but hopefully you can get by without it.


----------

